# [ODMP] Norfolk Police Department, Virginia ~ October 28, 2005



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

A Police Officer with the Norfolk Police Department was killed in the line of duty on October 28, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17939*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .




































Police Officer Stanley Cornell Reaves 
*Norfolk Police Department
Virginia*
End of Watch: Friday, October 28, 2005

Biographical Info
*Age:* 33
*Tour of Duty:* 12 yr
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Friday, October 28, 2005
*Weapon Used*: Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* At large

Officer Reaves was shot and killed after being flagged down by a citizen near the intersection of West 27th Street and DeBree Avenue. The citizen informed him that a person in the area was acting suspicious. Officer Reaves pulled around the corner, exited his patrol car, and began to approach the suspicious person. As he did so the suspect produced a handgun and immediately opened fire, striking Officer Reaves.

Officer Reaves was transported to Sentara Norfolk General Hospital where he was pronounced dead.

The suspect fled the scene and remains at larger.

Officer Reaves had served with the Norfolk Police Department for only 1 year. He had previously served with the Baltimore City, Maryland, Police Department for 11 years. He is survived by his wife and two young children.

Agency Contact Information
Norfolk Police Department
100 Brook Avenue
Norfolk, VA 23510

Phone: (757) 664-3277


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

big news down here, that punk bastard is still at large- capitol murder charges he's down, i doubt he will be brought in alive. I think i might attend the funeral if ia can get it off from work I went to the last VA Beach officer who died in Iraq. there has been a few out here inthe hampton roads area that has gotten killed or injured in the line of duty. I wish i could stay down here and get on but i can't for various reasons.

be safe guys and girls


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Suspect in police officer's murder arrested in New York *

Associated Press

WHITE PLAINS, N.Y.- A man wanted for allegedly killing a police officer in Virginia was arrested Wednesday at his former girlfriend's apartment, authorities said. 
Thomas Alexander Porter, 30, allegedly shot Stanley Cornell Reaves, 33, on Friday. He faces a capital murder charge. 
At a news conference, White Plains Police Commissioner Frank Straub said that at about 5 a.m., FBI agents, U.S. marshals and White Plains police went to an apartment on Dekalb Street where they knew Porter's one-time girlfriend lived. Porter had had a run-in with White Plains police after allegedly getting involved in a bar brawl 18 months ago.

Straub said the agents, who brought along a five-member SWAT team, banged on the door and a woman answered. Porter. naked, was standing behind her and one of the agents recognized him. He was ordered to surrender and did so without incident, the commissioner said.

Porter didn't have much to say as he was brought into federal court in White Plains for an afternoon court appearance.

A reporter asked whether he had any comment. He shook his head and said, "Comment on what?" The reporter said, "on your arrest?" Porter responded, "It happens every day to black people."

Norfolk Police Chief Bruce P. Marquis announced the arrest to loud applause from mourners at Reaves' funeral. "We will not rest until justice is served," Marquis said.

"Officer Reaves was blessed with goodness," Marquis said. "He was an instrument of peace and joy. All of us wish he had stayed with us just a little bit longer."

Reaves went to the Park Place neighborhood in Norfolk on Friday afternoon to investigate a report of a man acting suspiciously. Reaves, who was patrolling alone, was shot in the head without warning as he stood outside his patrol car, police said.

Porter has a lengthy criminal record dating to his teenage years, including charges related to assaults, weapons, a robbery and drugs, The Virginian-Pilot newspaper of Norfolk reported, citing court records. He was wanted in Portsmouth at the time of the shooting for failing to appear in an assault case.

According to federal court documents unsealed in Norfolk Wednesday, police tracked Porter to New York through a cell phone he was using.

Reaves, who lived in Chesapeake, served 11 years on the Baltimore police force, then moved to Virginia last year. He graduated from Norfolk's police academy in March.

Reaves was married and had two children, ages 1 and 5.

He was buried with a pack of peanuts in his pocket, as he requested. It was his way of trying to make his family smile at a time he knew would be so tough.

Memorial funds:

-Officer Stanley C. Reaves Memorial Fund (set up by Norfolk Sheriff Bob McCabe)

Donations to any Bank of Hampton Roads - Account number 79006914

-Memorial account (established by the Law Offices of Breit, Drescher and Imprevento)

Donations to any Bank of Hampton Roads or send to the law office: 999 Waterside Drive, Norfolk, 23510








_Copyright 2005 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


_








_


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

why is that bastard still alive


----------

